# 3 year old Working-Line Male & 13 week offspring



## ristakrat

Jonas









Jonas









Jonas & Lacy









Jonas & Female Offspring around 11 weeks (Athena)









Jonas & Offspring Athena around 13 weeks









Jonas and Offspring Athena around 11 weeks










Athena at 13-14 weeks









Athena at 13-14 weeks. Luckily she inherited her mother's ears


----------



## lhczth

Good withers and topline though his croup is short and steep. Good angulation in front, sufficient in rear. His upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns, I can not see his feet. He is carrying too much weight for my tastes. I would like to see stronger secondary sex characteristics. Good color. 

I like the female better. She is more balanced and has a much smoother look overall. Good secondary sex characteristics. Flat withers, but an overall nice topline, her croup should be longer. Good angulation front and rear. Good pasterns, I can't see her feet. Very good color. I like her head. 

The photos of the puppy are not suitable for this forum. This is a critique forum and not for just sharing cute photos.


----------



## ristakrat

lhczth said:


> The photos of the puppy are not suitable for this forum. This is a critique forum and not for just sharing cute photos.


Ah! Sorry. I was interested in a critique of her also but maybe went a little overboard on the pictures of the two of them. I was attempting to show pictures of the puppy and adult head-on.
I'll keep that in mind though.


----------



## lorihd

beautiful, all of them, love the one of the 3 together, very nice


----------

